# Best way remove concrete around copper drain pipe



## bluegrassliving (Oct 18, 2018)

I have a copper drain pipe that starts in my crawl space and goes through the basement wall and into the basement floor. The leak is on the other side of teh basement wall in the crawl where the pipe was sitting in dirt. We're replacing it with PVC. The only thing my dad isn't very sure about is the best way to remove the concrete around the pipe to create a larger opening since the PVC is going to be larger. We were planning on making a hole that is 1/4" bigger on either side of the PVC since we're going to fill in the gap with some kind of rubber sleeve or gasket so it can have some movement and it gives us a little big of wiggle room installing it. All this to say, is we weren't sure what the best way to remove the concrete around the pipe is. Ideally, we would be able to cut it out without taking a whole bunch of it out around it so we don't have to do much if any patching. I'm guessing the thickness is probably 4 inches or so. Any suggestions? Should I try scoring it with an angle grinder or something and the use an air chisel to knock it out? Thanks for the help!


----------



## bluegrassliving (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh sorry, here's a picture: https://photos.app.goo.gl/K9X3yHGadZegXsmH6


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You could cut it off on both sides and use a coring bit, to guide it you would cut the same size hole in plywood and attach that to the wall 

Or use a rotary hammer drill and drill 3/16 or 1/4 in holes right next to each other all the way around.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Or use a rotary hammer drill and drill 3/16 or 1/4 in holes right next to each other all the way around.


Ayuh,.... This is what I would do,....

Make the hole atad big, 'n fill in the space after with squirt foam,....


----------



## bluegrassliving (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah, I've seen this method before. Makes sense. While I'm not truly concerned, is there a good way to smooth the inside of the hole out once all of the small holes are drilled? I can probably use an angle grinder when the pipe is taken out but not sure that's the best way and it'll probably only be partially effective as it will still be hard to get the head of the angle grinder in there.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The core drill is only $80 for 4 hours rental from HD. I'd rather go that route rather than having to perforate the concrete all the way around with a hammer drill.


----------



## bluegrassliving (Oct 18, 2018)

Yeah, my father in law might actually have a core drill. He does lots of big concrete and welding projects and has a lot of these kind of tools. I guess the only thing I need to make sure of is to do the drilling at the same time I'm doing the plumbing. Originally I was planning on making the hole around the existing pipe first in preparation of doing the plumbing work later with someone who's going to help me.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you wanna pre-prep the hole, you could just drill the hole adjacent, and the plumber could use elbows at a future date to connect the pipes inside and outside.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*we'd use chipping gun or rotary hammer - 30# will be fine,,, likely break the copper pipe so just extend the pvc a bit more,,, don't see the feasibility of using 4 1/2" diamond blade on a grinder,,, IF its a drain line, most jurisdictions don't require plumbers UNLESS its sanitary waste*


----------

